# Ile De Re



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:wink:

Apologies if I have missed this thread elsewhere on the site, but has anyone been to Ile de Re? If so can they advise where is good to stay. Thinking Stmartin looks good and there is a municipal site there, we aren't too interested in a very big commercial site - just somewhere clean and with some facilities. We would do aires but as we are intending to stay there a few days a site would be nice.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lisab,
We were on the Ile de re`in june and stayed on 2 sites,camping La Tour des Prises near la couarde-sur-mer,a rural site with an easy 10 min. walk to a lovely beach.then we stayed at the municipal site at St. martin,camping les ramparts.This was only about 5 mins. walk into a very nice coastal town.

I can recomend both of these sites,and the ILe de Re is a great place .

1st.site was 15 euro`s per nightwith electric and free WiFi
Les ramparts was just over 20 euro`s a night

Hope this helps
Terry..


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We ve been to Ile de Re many times.

We think Interlude is comfortably the best site ( but avoid their Aire)it is a short walk over the dunes to a fab beach and has good facilities. 

St Martin Aire is good but very tight ( municipal is next to it), St Martin is great place to be at night but wrong side for the best beaches. If you want an aire next to a beach try Le Bois Plage, next to another municipal.

We think Ile de re is nicest of the atlantic islands but you do have to factor in the toll.

Hope you have a fab time.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

When where you thinking of going LisaB? From now till end of August pitches will be very hard to find as it is the French holidays but anytime after that it will be okay.
Ile D'Oleron is also very nice. I have to say that as it is where the wife comes from!
Ken


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We are Calais bound on the Wednesday evening before the Bank Hol - so in theory! We should be down torward there as the Frenchies are homeward bound!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

How much is the toll over the bridge to thr Ille de Re anyone any idea!!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Think its about 9 euros but google ile de re to check- pont de normandie is 5


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Toll in June was 9 euros, but I believe it increases during peak summer time.

Terry.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, €9 up until mid-June then goes to €13.50 but not certain when it goes down again.

The municipal in St Martin is a very handy site.

The old, cramped aire immediately to the west of the site will now be closed following the opening of the much larger new aire immediately to the east of the site.

For aire and campsite do not approach from the east but carry on past the town and enter from the roundabout to the west.

There is an earlier post of mine with more info.


----------



## spottycat (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all. Saw this thread and had to jump in. We're crossing to France on the 27th August and spending 10 days or so travelling a loop through the Loire, Ile de Re and back up to Dunkirk.

We will be stopping on the Ile de Re for a couple of nights as well and are well interested in what you all have to say. Many thanks.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Spent 8 days there in June at Interlude, which unless you purchase their membership card which lasts for 2 seasons and allows you to stop for 14 ero per night instead of around 26 euro can be expensive. The island is a paradise for cycles you can ride all of the island in safety.I am returning in September.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:lol: Glad its good for cycling - now i can justify to OH the purchase of trailer for the pooch!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Keep any info coming on this !!.. 
Were about to book a ferry for going over on 25th August  for 2 weeks 
La rochelle area is the target.. First time.... 

Any info on timescale to travel from Calais to La rochelle ( non toll road).. ??


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Tonka

we are down the road from you and off over Wed 26th! have printed off via michelin and goves autoroute (toll) at 7 ish hours you can ask it not to give motorway routes if you wish - see you about. Autotrail Cheyenne 696g and Burstner Delfin travelling together!


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

We have stayed in the site near Ste Marie-de-Re and enjoyed it.Quite simple,beside the beach-walking distance to Ste M where you can catch a bus to La Rochelle.Great cycling on cycle tracks.

Enjoy your hol.
mike


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Tonka, I'm envious.

I love going to that area, especially the Ile de Re and St Martin. I home to go back there next year. (Even though the snack bar at the Municipal campsite gave me food poisoning.)

Enjoy!

SD


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have the ferry booked for Aug 29 and will also probably head for the Ill de Re as we enjoyed it last time we were there. 
If the suns not shining though we will carry on South as we have 5 weeks.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

In the month I spent in France I never used a Toll road but you still travel on what we would consider excellent roads. As far as time from Calais to there depends in what hurry you are but in September I have planned one over night stop.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ile de re*

Going over to France on th 2nd September and heading down the coast and then on to Ile de re.sounds as if there might be plenty of others there at the same time!


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Add us to the list of 'being in the same region'.

Crossing on the early ferry 27th August and will possibly take 24 hours to reach the IL De Re region, then it's up n down the Atlantic Coast for us.
Only 10 days for us regretfully.

'58 plated Swift Kontiki 645 with a heap of bikes clinging to the rear......hopefully.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well just confirmed my ferry..
Were away from Dover on Wednesday 26th at 18.15, planning a first night stop at the Balle de Somme service area and will arrive on Ile de Re for Saturday 29th..... Gonna take in a few Aire's on way down.
Cheers for all the feeback to Lisab's initial post...
Could be an informal MHF meet down there the way it's going..  

Look out for 2 x Apache 700 in Convoy... I'll be the happy smiling one with the bald head...


----------

